# What species is this?



## Smallmouth Master (6 mo ago)

Does anyone know what species of sunfish this is?


----------



## acesand8's (5 mo ago)

Smallmouth Master said:


> Does anyone know what species of sunfish this is?


Looks like a green sunfish or warmouth.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

My guess is warmouth.

Mike


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree-warmouth.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

I vote greenie.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

x2 on the Greenie


----------



## Wandawega1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Green sunfish x3


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

Black Crappie


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Catfishicus baitacus


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Green sunfish definitely not a war mouth but them black crappie looks like everything


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Maybe its a Green Warmouth.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

black Crappie that warped into a Green sunfish


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Upland said:


> black Crappie that warped into a Green sunfish


That identifies as a warmouth.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

BNiemo said:


> That identifies as a warmouth.


I'll call your warmouth and raise you a green sunfish LOL


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Definitely a small fish


----------



## Smallmouth Master (6 mo ago)

I know that there are some green sunfish in my creek, I just wasn’t sure because it’s so dark


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Warmouth has horizontal lines from the eye to the end of the Gill plate. Green sunfish


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Greenie Forsure


----------

